# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Pamje nga Shkupi

## Renea

Foto nga Shkupi kryeqyteti i Dardanis.
Fotografi qe i kam realizu ne periudha te ndryshme kohore , prej 2006 deri ne 2008.
Merrni pjes edhe ju me fotografi tuaja.


Sheshi i Shkupit i fotografuar nga ura e gurit.



Rruga "Makedonija"

----------


## Renea

Shkupi , ne atmosfer te vitit te ri 



Objekte moderne, te cilat me te madhe po ndertohen pas vitit 2000

----------


## Renea

Qendra Tregtare e Qytetit




Qendra tregtare Ramstore.




Carshija e vjeter e Shkupit , ne atmosfer feste 28 nentori.

----------


## Elmo

Shum te bukura !

----------


## Renea

Carshija e vjeter.



Foto prej Kalas se Shkupit drejt pjeses se vjeter te qytetit.



Shkupi qytet i xhamive te vjetra , rreth 15.

----------


## Flori

Skam qen kurr ne shkup por po me duket vend shum i bukur, shpresoj te me bie rasti te kaloj andej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sam1r

Shume foto te bukura te nje qyteti qe gjithnje ka qene shqiptar...por tani :i ngrysur: 
sidoqoft pune e mir nga ju..
pershendetje,
sam1r

----------


## Renea

Kalaja 





Pamje prej Kalas ne anen tjeter te qytetit.

----------


## Renea

Foto me te reja nga Shkupi

----------


## Renea



----------


## Renea



----------


## Renea

Ne ket foto duken 7 minare.



Kisha ortodokse

----------


## derjansi

ma merr menja as ne medine nuk jan shtat xhamija ne ni siperfaqe aq te vogel

nejse foto te bukra

----------


## Renea

Kalaja

----------


## Renea

Sheshi

----------


## Renea

> dhe ni sqarim per punen e flamurit
> 
> si asht i nda shkupi? un kampas kujtu se gith pjest e vjetra perfshi dhe kalan jan nen varsi te shqiparve.


E jo , sesht ashtu , hap nje tem per decentralizimin edhe e diskutojm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Renea



----------


## Renea

Foto te bera me 21.04.2008 (sot)

----------


## Renea

nnext.....

----------


## Renea

Parlamenti

----------

